# Rohloff drop bar shifter



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

I thought I would cross post this as many might not find it otherwise...

There is a lovely drop bar shifter now available from Giles Berthoud.

As I recently opened a bike shop here in SLC, I acquired one and had the time to put it on my big dummy.

I love it:



















Thread here: https://forums.mtbr.com/cargo-bikes/my-racing-dummy-616329-4.html#post9216783

Hope that helps others who might desire a similar setup.


----------

